# Seperated 7 months - Accusing me of seeing someone else -SO?



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

Have been seperated 7 months now. Obviously sad at the start and still is everynow and then. Ill give ex wife credit, we have been pretty civil to eachother and shared parenting responsibilities with our daughter.

But the last few weeks she is starting to lose it i think, again.

+ Working back late quite often and picking up daughter late when she knows i have to scoot off to work myself or go to training.

+ Trying to start an argument over stupid things on changeover of daughter, i wont let her.

+ NOW LAST NIGHT HAS LOST THE PLOT AT ME ON FACEBOOK TELLING ME, WHO AM I SEEING, SHE KNOWS I HAVE SOMEONE ELSE, WHO AM I SLEEPING WITH ETC. I told her not that it should matter but no one and not sleeping with anyone, but if i were would you like to know or vice versa. SHE GOES OFF TAP SAYING I HAVE MOVED ON QUICK AND SHE KNOWS IN HER HEAD IM FOOLING AROUND WITH SOMEONE ELSE, to which i again i said im not but maybe we need to stit down and discuss this in case one of us does because i dont want her reacting like this again. SHE GOES ON TO SAY, SHE THINK I AM BECAUSE I DIDNT LET HER USE MY PHONE ON THE WEEKEND TO SEND A MSG. 


As the topic says though, So? what if i was having sex with someone or dating somone else, its been 7 months. I am not but i am going to start going on dates. SO what.

How should i handle this, or should i tell her to go and get thucked. then things can get messy


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why did the two of you separate? Has there been discussion of you betting back together?

Did she want the separation or was it your idea?


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

we seperated due to fighting to much for 6 months and during that time we had no sex.had counseeling and it didnt work.

so we seperated, with NO talk of getting back together.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

In some states divorce can be filed based on adultry. So if you start to see someone before divorce is filed it could be used to gain an upper hand in court.


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

I see this alot lately on here. I don't care if your separated for 10 years, your still married. File for a divorce, wait for it to go through, then start dating. If your done, your done.


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

interesting way to look at it jdlash, and your not wrong. however most people ive spoken to said if i were to pick up one night or go on a date it should be no big deal at all as we are SEPERATED and live seperately.

i have no real intentions too however, i do enjoys a few drinks and socialising and i know that is arecipe to pick up


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Jealousy is often a characteristic of someone who cheats themselves.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know, my STBXH thinks I am leaving him for another man. NOT the case at all.......but I am leaving due to an EA on his part.......so go figure.

I think TBT is right...she may just be projecting her feelings/actions at you.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)

She tests the waters with accusations

You respond with your "so what": she proceeds to bed everyone under the sun, saying "so what"

You say "oh no way, I'd never do that": she feels comfortable in your plan B status

Its win/win on her part.


----------

